# Advanced bacterial infection



## wildwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe my male betta had advanced bacterial infection. He had a raw sore spot on one side in a circle and a gray vertical stripe on the other side (gray stripe from being stressed?) He has just been laying on the bottom not moving much most of the time. He will still eat alittle bit so I believe thats a good sign. (he ate 3 betta pellets last night hasent eaten today yet) I put him in a cup like you'd see bettas in at a pet store since hes not really swimming around anyway I figured he wouldnt have as far to go for air that way. I put in some bacteria treatment stuff. 

Is there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Just be sure you clean his water daily, you can keep him in his own tank and lower the water level, it might keep him happier. 
Raising the temperature helps too, when it's warmer it helps fight illnesses and use Aquarium salt, only a small amount, either the dosage said on the box or half of that for 10 days and then do a water change to get it out. 

Hope he gets better soon/quickly!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta isn't well....

Need some background info....
How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes, water temp, filter, live plants, additives used, how long have you had him and has he ever been sick and or treated, if so what, how much, how long

The bacteria medication...what is the name of it and how much did you use, how long have you been using it and what is the current water temp?

Can you post a clear pic and any other symptoms?

More information we have the better we can help....


----------



## wildwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok I took some pics you can see the sore


----------



## wildwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

Normally he shares a 20 gallon tank with 5 females ( I have a tank divider they get there part of the tank and he has his part) I dont do water changes much unless there are problems with the ph or ammonia. I have some snails in the tank that keep the algae down and he has a live plant on his side he usually like so hang out around. water temperatures are usually in the mid 70's I've prolly had him 5 or 6 months hes been happy and healthy pretty much that whole time.
I moved him into a new tank I just set up but havent put any fish in yet its a 10 gallon. I took one of those dissolving tablets by Jungle this one is called Fungus Clear the box says "clears fungus and bacteria related conditions" "
protects against secondary infections" the tablet is for 10 gallons and I prolly have alittle more than 8 gallons in the tank so I put the whole tablet in. When I moved him into a cup I just used that water. 

I got him to eat another betta pellet so thats 1 for today


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks a lot like Flexibacter....I would get him in high dose of aquarium salt 3tsp/gal, lower the water temp 76F and add an airstone and start making 100% daily water changes with the 3tsp/gal aquarium salt, however, I would not mix the salt and the OTC medication you are currently using...unsure of the side-effect with the mix...or just stay with the OTC meds...if this is Flex-you have two types-one is fast and will kill the fish and the other is slower moving that the fish can recover from

Most common cause is from poor water quality that brings on stress that in turns lowers the immune response.....

In the 20gal-I would start making 10% daily water changes for 3 days and increase by 10% every 3 days of daily water changes until you reach 50%-then make 50% daily for 2 days and then 50% weekly with vacuum thereafter to maintain water quality...you have more than ammonia, nitrite, nitrate that can be problematic...you also have DOC's that we don't test for that can negatively affect the fish.....


----------



## wildwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

Just wanted to update on his status. He is still eating at least alittle bit and swimming around. (sometimes more than just for air) he just still has a chunk in his side missing. I'm posting a pic of him I took today.


----------



## wildwolf (Feb 15, 2011)

updating again......


----------

